# Curvage.com gone?



## shrikearghast (Jun 27, 2012)

Curvage.com the... uh... best website for the 'less than decent' side of this fetish, appears to have gone offline. Or, at least, it hasn't been up today. I know there have been rumors for a few months of Curvage's imminent demise due to the website's owner having lost interest, but was that it? Out with a whimper, and not a roar?


----------



## Mac5689 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry to say but Curvage is gone for good.


----------



## shrikearghast (Jun 28, 2012)

Mac5689 said:


> Sorry to say but Curvage is gone for good.



Would be nice to see a replacement site. I absolutely detest the way the Chans are set up.


----------



## Mac5689 (Jun 28, 2012)

shrikearghast said:


> Would be nice to see a replacement site. I absolutely detest the way the Chans are set up.



I'm over at Love These Curves, the site which Curvage members were directed to during the last time Curvage was down. Though it doesn't feel the same, not that LTC isn't a good site. 

What are Chans, I've seen LTC members mention them but have no knowldge what it means?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 28, 2012)

shrikearghast said:


> Would be nice to see a replacement site. I absolutely detest the way the Chans are set up.



There are alternatives to 4chan?!


----------



## KFD (Jun 28, 2012)

What I don't understand is how "Spock" didn't hand the reins over to SuperJ707, who runs LTC, instead of unceremoniously shutting the site down. Outside of Dims (Which I was frequenting in the late nineties), Curvage was the other forum I had been on the longest. It's like seeing your favorite bar/drive-in/club shut down. RIP, Curvage.
KFD


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 28, 2012)

I knew the difficult of Curvage...however every community that die is a great loss for all us....hope could born an alternative


----------



## mustangbbw (Jun 28, 2012)

curvage was great. Pretty good atmosphere with the posters. 

Also is bad for up and coming paysite models, I feel like a lot got their start at curvage. Hopefully someone is able to buy the old domain of the origonal guy.


----------



## FA Punk (Jun 28, 2012)

Well this is a crock of shit! I was friends with Ayumi and a few other people on that site and now I have no way to talk to them, why did Spock shut it down for good this time?


----------



## Emma (Jun 28, 2012)

Supposedly someone is setting up a new one at curvage.co (not a typo)


----------



## gentlemanway (Jun 28, 2012)

I HOPE so. I feel like an addict coming down off of something. There were literally years of archives in there, what will happen to all of them?


----------



## KFD (Jun 28, 2012)

If you guys remember the debate from a few months back when Spock announced the end was near SuperJ707 (the modgod of LTC), and MikeSpears were vying for the title of the new Curvage king. Mikey is now trying to get Curvage.co up and running. When the word first got out that Curvage might be going away, he jumped in with both feet, bought servers, equipment, the whole nine. He was poised to take over the .org and .com domains in one fail swoop, he just needed the word from "Spock".

It's a bummer, because years of archives (and my 36 @#$%$#$% pages of the 'I love Pears' thread) is gone. FA Punk, Ayumi is on Twitter, and I believe that NJDoll is too. The community was dealt a blow today by the closure of Curvage. I would regularly frequent that site, and the layout was easy, more so than LTC is, and not quite as expansive as this one, and the Paysite girls will probably feel the crunch, as one of their best outlets to their fanbase has been extinguished. 
Mike, the Community is counting on you to resuscitate our beloved Curvage!

KFD


----------



## shrikearghast (Jun 28, 2012)

Curvage is apparently going to come back today or tomorrow located on the original domain names of Curvage.com and Curvage.org. You can follow the developments in the last couple of pages here.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 28, 2012)

I hate the forum layout just looking at that page...


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 28, 2012)

In my curmudgeonly opinion: Good Grief, Charlie Brown!

And the bandwidth to run a place like Dimensions is about $300/month on a dedicated server. Cutting corners will result in frustration. Been there.


----------



## shrikearghast (Jun 28, 2012)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I hate the forum layout just looking at that page...



Yeah, I can't stand the way LTC looks. There's just way too much going on in their forums. If that's how the 'new' Curvage looks, my time there will be short indeed.


----------



## Emma (Jun 29, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> In my curmudgeonly opinion: Good Grief, Charlie Brown!
> 
> And the bandwidth to run a place like Dimensions is about $300/month on a dedicated server. Cutting corners will result in frustration. Been there.




Make them go away? I might curmudgeonly on the floor an die.


----------



## samster (Jun 29, 2012)

That's a big shame - Curvage was an awesome site


----------



## KFD (Jun 29, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> In my curmudgeonly opinion: Good Grief, Charlie Brown!



Haha. I saw what you did right there. It seems between this thread and the one at LTC, that word has been thrown around alot!

KFD


----------



## FA Punk (Jun 29, 2012)

shrikearghast said:


> Yeah, I can't stand the way LTC looks. There's just way too much going on in their forums. If that's how the 'new' Curvage looks, my time there will be short indeed.



I'm not much on the Okcupid vibe myself.


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 29, 2012)

CurvyEm said:


> Make them go away? I might curmudgeonly on the floor an die.



I've never been to the curvage and don't know who ran it. I do regret that it's gone because I consider reliable longevity one of the most important qualities of any community site. I wish the person had contacted me before the site was closed as perhaps I could have issued advice on how to guard against burnout.


----------



## Mac5689 (Jun 30, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> I've never been to the curvage and don't know who ran it. I do regret that it's gone because I consider reliable longevity one of the most important qualities of any community site. I wish the person had contacted me before the site was closed as perhaps I could have issued advice on how to guard against burnout.



I thik the owner of Curvage was to far burntout by the time he announced he would be shutting it down.


----------



## Observer (Jun 30, 2012)

A new domain name, Curvage,org, is now up using the same familiar design, but there are three drawbacks:

1) you have to re-register

2) the sub-forums are not up

3) As yet there is no content​
Meanwhuikle someone has acquired another domain name curvage.co ; the url is legitimate with a notice promising that a server will be up and running this weekend


----------



## midnightrogue (Jun 30, 2012)

Curvage is up. Everyone needs to reregister....


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hmm, I was banned from the original Curvage without ever signing up to begin with....only reason I know that is someone informed me a few years ago my name was on the banned list.

Not that I ever gave one shiite about the place, but maybe I'll register in the new one just for the hell of it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I'll wait to see if either one gets the existing content back up. I was not a frequent user, although KFD's Pear thread was one of the ones I checked for updates when I did visit...


----------



## KFD (Jul 1, 2012)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I think I'll wait to see if either one gets the existing content back up. I was not a frequent user, although KFD's Pear thread was one of the ones I checked for updates when I did visit...



I am working on it as we speak...

KFD


----------



## Nenona (Jul 17, 2012)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> There are alternatives to 4chan?!



There's a BBWchan, and the only reason I know this is because a friend linked me.
And I'm not on it because they have rules about women "being good camwhores" and I fucking detest that.
They also demand pictures of you nude if you're a female and post.
Basically "TITS OR GTFO UR NOT WELCOME HERE"

Yeah, so that's why I avoid it.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2012)

BBWchan sounds horrible. I can understand why you are not posting there. Why the are you publicizing this site? Too many sites disrespec t women and we do not need to hear about another misogynist web site do we?



Nenona said:


> There's a BBWchan, and the only reason I know this is because a friend linked me.
> And I'm not on it because they have rules about women "being good camwhores" and I fucking detest that.
> They also demand pictures of you nude if you're a female and post.
> Basically "TITS OR GTFO UR NOT WELCOME HERE"
> ...


----------

